# I make $1960. I have a 3yr old daughter. I want to live on the beach in mexico!



## d m b (Jan 18, 2010)

Can I do this and be safe on $1960?
My wife passed away awhile back and I have been stuggleing along in the us with my daughter. We get get $1960 a month survivor benefits. Could I move her and I to a house we could rent on the beach somehwere in mexico. Where a little girl would be safe....could learn spanish....and just chill out with her for a few years until she is elemtary school age.

I am serious.

Thanks

-DMB


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Initially, you would be on the very edge of the Mexican Immigration financial requirements to live in Mexico. It could be done if you have enough savings to buy a home, thereby being eligible for a possible (not guaranteed) reduction in that requirement. That said, buying a home on the beach will require a bank trust, not a deed, and additional expenses. It might be wise to make an exploratory trip, in the summer, to see if you can tolerate the extreme heat and humidity of that half of the year.
I'm terribly sorry for your loss and I can understand your impulse to seek a tranquil abode, but you do have a lot of homework to do before making such a move.


----------



## d m b (Jan 18, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Initially, you would be on the very edge of the Mexican Immigration financial requirements to live in Mexico. It could be done if you have enough savings to buy a home, thereby being eligible for a possible (not guaranteed) reduction in that requirement. That said, buying a home on the beach will require a bank trust, not a deed, and additional expenses. It might be wise to make an exploratory trip, in the summer, to see if you can tolerate the extreme heat and humidity of that half of the year.
> I'm terribly sorry for your loss and I can understand your impulse to seek a tranquil abode, but you do have a lot of homework to do before making such a move.


I can see the homework is going to be long and deep and I am prepapred to do it. Just kinda wanted to pitch it here and see what peoples initial reaction was. you've given me lots to already go out and start researching already....any thoughts on the safty of a blond haired - blued eyed - little girl liveing in mexico?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are using only the name of the country, Mexico. Don't you have any destination in mind within this very large and varied country? Why would your daughter be any more safe or at risk than anyone else's daughter? Please think about why you even asked that question.


----------



## d m b (Jan 18, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> You are using only the name of the country, Mexico. Don't you have any destination in mind within this very large and varied country? Why would your daughter be any more safe or at risk than anyone else's daughter? Please think about why you even asked that question.


I do have some destinations in my mind. As I mentioned I want to live on the ocean. So that at least narrows it down to two coast lines  My next concern is safety. I don't think my daughter would be any more safe or at risk than anyone else's daughter....that why I asked...I was unsure. Now as far as safety goes there are places in the US that have reputations as being pretty rough...and haveing high rates of crime. I would like to avoid those types of place in Meixco. I am looking for safe and sleepy.


----------



## Sisalena (May 3, 2009)

Hi there D M B. If I might suggest you check out the sleepy little fishing village in Yucatan where I live. Sisal sounds like exactly what you're looking for. Safe, quiet, tranquil. Houses can be rented here for as little as $200 a month. It's only 45 minutes to the state capital of Merida for shopping, hospitals and doctors, etc. I've lived here for 4 years now and absolutely love it. Good luck with your search. I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I was interested in the note about Sisal as that one of my thoughts. I hear a lot of positive feedback from expats living in the Progreso area because of the proximity to Merida as well as the beach. This might be a very good area to start with by flying into Merida and exploring.
You do need try the summer to see if that works. Also, you hadn't mentioned whether you want to be in easy driving distance to the border which makes the Yucatan problematic.


----------

